# Bruit trop fort à la connexion des airpods pro



## djmat (6 Juin 2020)

Hello,

Je viens d'essayer mes airpods pro pour la première fois et je suis horrifié par le volume incroyablement élevé du son émis par les écouteurs (chime) à la connexion des airpods pro. En plus comme il faut les mettre dans les oreilles pour que la connexion se fasse on se prend le son plein pot dans les oreilles. 

J'essaye de mettre à jour le firmware pour voir si ça peut améliorer le truc ...
Avez-vous eu le même problème ? A part quelques témoignages sur Reedit je trouve très peu d'infos sur ce problème. Bizarre qu'aucun test ne mentionne ce problème ...

Bon si ça continue je vais être obligé de les renvoyer, j'ai les oreilles très sensibles ...


----------



## MrTom (6 Juin 2020)

Hello,

Le son n'est pas fort normalement, tu as peut-être un exemplaire défectueux.
Retire les de ton iPhone et recommence peut être la procédure d'appairage depuis le début.
Si tu es dans les 14 jours depuis ton achat, contact le revendeur pour procéder à un échange.


----------



## djmat (6 Juin 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse, malheureusement je crains que le problème vienne de mes oreilles trop sensibles, un klaxon de train et je fais un bon de 10m .... :s J'ai enlevé la détection des oreilles j'ai déjà plus le son quand je les mets ... Par contre je si passe de l'iphone au mac et que je les laisse dans les oreilles bah là j'ai le "chime" de connexion ...


----------



## MrTom (6 Juin 2020)

Je ne connais pas tes oreilles et ta sensibilité malheureusement. Ce chime de connexion indique que l'appairage avec un appareil a fonctionné, et d'expérience, il est bien utile de l'entendre.


----------



## djmat (6 Juin 2020)

Peux tu juste me confirmer que le chime est plus fort que la musique aussi sur tes airpods pro ? Merci en tous cas.


----------



## MrTom (6 Juin 2020)

Ça dépend du volume de l’iPhone ou du Mac pour la musique. Mais jamais le chime n’a été fort ou son volume inécoutable. Le volume du chime ne varie pas.


----------



## djmat (6 Juin 2020)

OK merci. Je vais voir si je demande pas un échange pour voir ...


----------



## Noa (22 Janvier 2022)

djmat a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je viens d'essayer mes airpods pro pour la première fois et je suis horrifié par le volume incroyablement élevé du son émis par les écouteurs (chime) à la connexion des airpods pro. En plus comme il faut les mettre dans les oreilles pour que la connexion se fasse on se prend le son plein pot dans les oreilles.
> 
> ...


Bonjour! Est-ce que tu as finalement rendu tes airpods ? Ou as-tu eu plus d’infos sur le son de connexion ? Moi aussi je trouve que le son est très fort et je cherche à trouver une solution...
Merci d’avance !


----------



## djmat (22 Janvier 2022)

Noa a dit:


> Bonjour! Est-ce que tu as finalement rendu tes airpods ? Ou as-tu eu plus d’infos sur le son de connexion ? Moi aussi je trouve que le son est très fort et je cherche à trouver une solution...
> Merci d’avance !


Bonjour Noa, oui j'ai finalement rendu mes airpods. J'ai pris des jabra à la place ... Je continue de trouver ça surprenant d'apple qui communique en même temps sur la prévention des sons trop forts (ex: Sécurité des écouteurs dans les paramètres d'iOS ou application Bruit sur la watch). As-tu fait essayer tes airpods à quelqu'un d'autre ? Je pense qu'on n'a pas tous la même sensibilité au bruit ...


----------

